# Peep's Beef Braciole



## lilbopeep

*Peep's Beef Braciole*

Makes 4 Beef Braciole


4 Thin sliced beef top round steak for Braciole (2 packages with 2 steaks in each)
*Filling Ingredients:*

_These measurements can be adjusted to your taste_


6 cloves Fresh garlic or to taste - minced fine or grated 
1/4 cup Onion - minced fine 
1/4 cup Fresh basil - chopped fine 
1/4 tsp Fresh oregano - chopped fine 
1/4 cup Fresh parsley - chopped fine 
1/4 cup Fresh grated Romano cheese 
1/4 cup Fresh grated Parmesan cheese 
1.5 cup Bread crumbs 
Ground hot red pepper flakes - to taste 
Ground Sea Salt - to taste 
Ground peppercorns - to taste
Choice of oil (Extra Virgin Olive oil, Canola oil, Grapeseed oil or combo)
*Tying and Frying:*



Butchers twine 
Choice of Oil for frying

Waxed Paper for pounding
*Directions: *



In bowl mix all above filling ingredients *EXCEPT* oil; mix well. 
Add just enough oil to hold filling together. 
Taste and adjust seasoning if needed. 
Place steaks slice on board and cover with wax paper. 
Pound with flat side of mallet thinned down to about 1/8 inch, making sure not to tear. 
Spread 1/4 of the filling on 3/4 of the steak closest to you. 
Roll steak jelly roll style to the end. 
Secure the roll with butchers twine about 1 inch apart till you reach the end. 
In heavy frying pan heat thin coating of oil. 
Brown rolls on all sides. 
Remove and drain. 
Simmer in Tomato Sauce (preferably homemade) for about 1 1/2 hours or until tender.
Enjoy!


*Beef Braciole Pictures/Tutorial*

*Beef top round for Braciole*







*Pound thin with flat side of mallet or bottom of a heavy frying pan* 







*Spread with 1/4 of the filling*







*Roll jellyroll style*







*Tie roll with an anchor 1/2 loop* 







*Secure with twine every inch (I did butcher’s knots) to end of the roll*



















*After tying every inch to the end of roll wrap twine around the whole length from end to end and secure with a knot (to hold the roll tight and keep filling in)*













*Brown rolls in pan then drain*







*Simmer in sauce*








*Enjoy!*


----------



## pirate_girl

and a most excellent tutorial if I do say so!


----------



## lilbopeep

Thank you Lollie


----------



## pirate_girl

It's one of your best ever creations in my opinion.


----------

